# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] Excel won't scroll, but no frozen panels

## Tat_

My excel suddenly stopped scrolling. I did go to VIEW, Freeze Panels. No panels are frozen, I have nothing to unfreeze. What else can it be?

----------


## PeteABC123

Is your screen split, and the "other one" is active?

----------


## Tat_

I have two monitors, is that what you're asking? But I select one screen, and try to scroll within it. The file itself is not split.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Scroll lock off???  I can't see it on my tiny laptop keyboard.....  But on the desktop (only 1500 km away, so not in the next room...) it's somewhere above the number pad....

----------


## Tat_

Didn't work...

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

What didn't work?? BE SPECIFIC otherwise we haven't a clue who you are talking to!!!!

----------


## Tat_

Scroll  Lock did not make any difference.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Thanks.  

Others will be along with other suggestions...

----------


## 63falcondude

How are you trying to scroll?

If it is with a mouse wheel, it's possible that the battery in the mouse is dying (if a wireless mouse).

----------


## Tat_

No, it's not a wireless mouse. Cord. Old school. The scroll function works in other windows, like Word, Firefox etc. Just not in Excel.

----------


## 63falcondude

How are you trying to scroll? Are you able to scroll down using the arrow keys on your keyboard, the scroll wheel, *OR* the scroll bar on the worksheet?

----------


## johnnymac

Sometimes this happens if you have another Excel spreadsheet open and it has a cell selected.  In that case your options are limited to editing that cell.

----------


## Tat_

No, even if I have just one file open, it still won't scroll. I click on various cells just be sure (One cell at a time). Change tabs. Close a file, open a new one. Same thing. 

I can scroll down using the bar on the side of the screen and using up/down keys. The wheel on my mouse is not producing any results.

----------


## PeteABC123

Tat_:  Try VIEW> WINDOW> SPLIT.  Is the SPLIT icon highlighted?

Pete

----------


## Tat_

Pete,

No, it's not. And if I click on "Split" and then try the sections of the split, the scroll with mouse is not working there as well.

----------


## 63falcondude

If there are no macros, I think that it has to do with your mouse settings. If you have access to another mouse, I would try that and see if it works.

Otherwise, you can try this:
https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-...esnt-work.html

I believe that this is more of an I.T. issue than an Excel issue.

----------


## Tat_

I followed this link above and messed with my mouse settings through control panel. I don't think I changed anything other than resetting settings. Somehow it's working now.Thanks! Agree, don't think this was Excel.

----------


## 63falcondude

Glad that you got it figured out. If your question has been answered, please mark your thread as SOLVED.

----------


## sunriver61

Actually, it IS Excel.  I'm now using 2016 and the damn mouse scroll is not working for some reason.  Something I clicked or typed.  It's happened twice before in Excel.  The mouse works perfectly in all other aspects in Excel (right click, left click, highlight, etc).

In other applications to include Office, the scroll wheel works. Just NOT IN EFFING EXCEL.

If anyone has found out why (no guessing please...) would you post this?  If I find it I'll pass on the info.

MS maybe have provided an IT career for me, however that doesn't mean I think a lot of those people are idiots...

----------


## sunriver61

And I found it.  At least MY problem (with Excel).  If you have another instance of Excel running, and you have cells highlighted in that spreadsheet, the other instance of Excel will not accept the wheel scroll in what it believes is the "non-active" windows.  ARGH!!!!!  Also, this will prevent you from closing out any other open Excel spreadsheet.  Probably more, but I have work to do.

I'm filing a bug with those idiots...

----------


## hamjam

There seems to be a few scenarios where Excel (mine is 2013) stops scrolling. Whether using mouse or arrow keys on keyboard

The one fix besides checking other open workbooks potentially waiting for some user action, is to :
select whole column or row, go to view > freeze panes
Then go back to the menu and unfreeze panes

It starts to scroll again.

Probably a test case that MS did not have / try before shipping the product. Was very frustrating until I figured this workaround

----------


## Nel16

Yes, it was the frozen row for me that did it...spent 15 mins looking for a solution for this (arrrgghhhh!!!!)....just cause excel decided to throw a tantrum

----------

